# Herb Teas



## Lily Rose (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello

I am 45 and trying to get pregnant. I ovulate regularlly.

I am drinking decaf coffee about 4 cups a day and normal tea. Both are without milk.

I want to drink more herb teas so which herb teas do I need to start drinking?

Rasberry leaf?

Camomile?

Lily Rose.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It's often recommended to keep caffeine below about 200mg a day. Regular tea has caffeine in it so you may want to look into that. Red raspberry leaf tea is very popular for fertility and pregnancy. I drank a combination of rrl, nettles and red clover. I bought the loose herbs and mixed equal parts. I took a handful and poured hot water over it and then let it sit overnight. I did it in a French press, but you could also use a quart size mason jar and strain it.


----------



## Lily Rose (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello

Thank you for your reply. I will go and buy some nettle, red clove and red rasberry leaf tea and start drinking them instead of coffee.

Lily Rose


----------



## MaineCoastMama (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm sure other factors played in, but I began drinking a cup of nettle and red raspberry leaf tea daily after going off the pill on our wedding day (the tea was actually a "fertility" gift from one of our guests), July 7th, and we began TTC. I got my BFP on August 11th. I'd say it definitely has the potential to help!


----------



## Lily Rose (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello

We have looked in our cupboard and we already have some nettle tea. We have also tidied the cupboard up as well.

Sometimes you just don't know what you have got.

What is TTC and BFP?

Lily Rose


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

TTC=Trying to Conceive

BFP=Big Fat Positive (on a pregnancy test)


----------



## Lily Rose (Dec 30, 2012)

PokeyAC

Thank you.

We are doing our baby dance this Sunday, Monday and Tuesday if possible.

I bought Rasberry tea, Nettle, and pomigranate teas.

I am drinking them during the day and only having one filter coffee at night.

If it works then 16 Feb will be when I do a pregnancy test if it works.

Lily Rose


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## luna-belle (Aug 23, 2007)

Sarah Strogyn's Full Moon Rising Tea is AMAZING for TTC and her Summer Cycle is AMAZING for pregnancy. I work with women in both demographics and we see wonderful health benefits with each. They taste delicious too.

http://www.sarahstogryn.com/herbal-infusions.html


----------

